# HELP!! Runescape conflictions with DansGuardian



## Cheddarva08 (May 3, 2006)

How the fruit are you supposed to get Runescape to run through DansGuardian? It used to run, but now every time i try to load it, it gets about 2/3 done and at the same exact spot it displays "http://sl11.runescape.com/loaderror_ondemand.html" which basically says that the ports are blocked or something like that. No, I cannot turn off the firewall, and no, it's not internal, however I can download and install as many programs that might aid me as i want. We are currently in a small boarding school in East Africa, and for about 2 years i and the rest of the campus have not been able to access Runescape. it really sucks... anyways, any ideas on port forwarding or warping or something to get it to a diffrent port, any ideas would be appreciated, thanx:4-dontkno


----------



## Cheddarva08 (May 3, 2006)

*How do you get around blocked ports?*

:upset: I just found out that it's not Dan's guardian conflicting with runescape, it's just our stupid ISP... :sigh: and we can't switch, it's the only one. So... I may be asking the impossible, but are there any ways to get ouround blocked ports? I'm looking to unblock something in the 43,000 range. I'm clueless, and the ISP people won't open the ports. On behave of me and about 50 others waiting to play I ask you !!PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!


----------



## ~Vel (Apr 22, 2006)

mm i'm assuming your on a router? if you are then find out model your router is, then go to http://www.portforward.com/ and click on your router name. then look up runescape and it will show you how... actually i just looked and it doesnt seem like you need to forward ports for runescape... maybe its some internet explorer thing?


----------



## dinnerjacket (May 5, 2006)

hmm... I get the exact same problem trying to log in from my college... I believe that that port must be blocked by an adminastrator on the server itself. 

what ports does Runescape use again? im not sure off-hand... and i can't try and log in from here.


----------



## Cheddarva08 (May 3, 2006)

*Ports for Runescape to work are...*

43594 and 43595. And as i said before, the firewall is not the problem... the ISP has blocked the ports, and i need help in like scrambling the ports or something


----------

